# Zwangstrennung der T-com [erledigt]

## griesgram

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses zu umgehen?

Ich emerge gerade KDE und möchte nicht das die Internetverbindung gekappt wird.

Oder macht das nichts?

Gruß

BernhardLast edited by griesgram on Thu Apr 19, 2007 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

gegen die Zwangstrennung kannst du leider nichts tun. Wenn emerge die Dateien nicht gleich runterladen kann, dann versucht es das weiter, bis es einen Timeout bekommt. Danach versucht es einen anderen Mirror. Bis die Liste an Servern erschöpft ist. Mach dir also deswegen keine Sorgen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## griesgram

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> gegen die Zwangstrennung kannst du leider nichts tun. Wenn emerge die Dateien nicht gleich runterladen kann, dann versucht es das weiter, bis es einen Timeout bekommt. Danach versucht es einen anderen Mirror. Bis die Liste an Servern erschöpft ist. Mach dir also deswegen keine Sorgen.
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

Das hört sich ja beruhigend an. Wie lange dauert denn die Zwangstrennung?

Bernhard

----------

## curator

Ist denke ich nicht länger als ne halbe Minute, aber du kannst in dem Router normalerweise einstellen, wann der trennen soll, aber nach max 24h galub ich ist halt Schluß, gehts glaub ich darum, das du nicht immer die gleich IP hast, das kostet glaub ich viel Geld  :Smile: 

----------

## griesgram

 *curator wrote:*   

> Ist denke ich nicht länger als ne halbe Minute, aber du kannst in dem Router normalerweise einstellen, wann der trennen soll, aber nach max 24h galub ich ist halt Schluß, gehts glaub ich darum, das du nicht immer die gleich IP hast, das kostet glaub ich viel Geld 

 

Seit wann kosten Gentoo etwas    :Laughing: 

Okay, vielen Dank.

Bernhard

----------

## bbgermany

 *curator wrote:*   

> Ist denke ich nicht länger als ne halbe Minute, aber du kannst in dem Router normalerweise einstellen, wann der trennen soll, aber nach max 24h galub ich ist halt Schluß, gehts glaub ich darum, das du nicht immer die gleich IP hast, das kostet glaub ich viel Geld 

 

Darum geht es weniger. Wenn jeder ein "feste" IP hat, dann wird wohl jeder irgendwie einen Server betreiben. Das wollen die Leute bei TCom und Konsorten ja nicht.

Deswegen wird man ca alle 24h getrennt und die Trennung dauert bei automatischer Wiedereinwahl wirklicht nicht mehr als 30s.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## think4urs11

Wie oft die Zwangstrennung stattfindet ist abhängig vom Provider.

Telekom macht alle 24 Stunden, Nefkom hatte früher mal alle 12 Stunden; andere ISP haben ggf. nochmal andere Zeitfenster.

Normalerweise startet die Uhr mit Verbindungsaufbau aber ich habe auch schon Fälle gesehen wo dei Zwangstrennung (anscheinend abhängig vom Ort) immer zu festen Uhrzeiten stattfand.

Eine echte 'Dauer' der Trennung gibt es nicht, die Gegenseite der DSL-Strecke legt lediglich kurz auf und kann sofort danach wieder verbunden werden. (Mein DSL springt nach 5 Sekunden wieder an)

Feste IP kostet je nach ISP unterschiedlich, ob man das wirklich braucht muß jeder selbst wissen. Für viele Zwecke genügt auch ein dyndns-Account.

----------

## franzf

In deiner /etc/make.conf die Variable FEATURES um den Eintrag parallel-fetch erweitern.

Das bewirkt, dass sämtliche Dateien am Stück heruntergeladen werden, während andere Sachen schon/noch kompilieren.

So viele MB sind das nicht, in 1/2 Stunde sollte das gegessen sein  :Wink:  Dann kann KDE beliebig lange beim kompilieren dauern.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## b3cks

Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, kann man auch alle nötigen Pakete vorher runterladen und dann Gentoo in Ruhe kompilieren lassen. Wozu gibt es denn die --fetchonly (-f) Funktion?

----------

## l3u

... abgesehen davon, daß es einem wurscht sein kann, wenn zwischendurch mal die Internetverbindung unterbrochen ist ...

----------

## schachti

Arcor trennt auch exakt 24 Stunden nach Aufbau der Verbindung. Falls Dein Router nachts läuft und Du im Grunde - abgesehen von der Zwangstrennung - eine 24/7 Verbindung hast, bau die doch einfach mal Nachts um 04:00 Uhr auf, wenn Du mal nicht schlafen kannst oder von einer Party nach Hause kommst. Ab dann wird Deine Verbindung immer um 04:00 Uhr getrennt, wovon man in der Regel nicht viel mitbekommt.   :Wink: 

BTW: Aus welchem Grund gibt es bei Flatrate-Tarifen eigentlich noch die Zwangstrennung? Früher haben die Telkos gerne argumentiert, das sei zum Schutz der Kunden mit zeitbasierter Abrechnung (falls die vergessen, die Verbindung zu trennen oder falls durch einen technischen Fehler die Verbindung nicht getrennt wird). Das Argument dürfte heutzutage doch ziemlich ausgelutscht sein, oder?

----------

## l3u

Also mein Router (Fritz-Box) hat ne Option, wo man einstellen kann, daß der selber zu ner bestimmten Zeit die Verbindung trennt und gleich wieder aufbaut, um der Zwangstrennung zuvorzukommen. Das werden andere doch sicher auch können, oder?

----------

## schachti

Mein Router kann's leider nicht.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ja:

'0 4 * * * /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart'

in die Crontab  :Wink: 

----------

## griesgram

 *schachti wrote:*   

> BTW: Aus welchem Grund gibt es bei Flatrate-Tarifen eigentlich noch die Zwangstrennung? Früher haben die Telkos gerne argumentiert, das sei zum Schutz der Kunden mit zeitbasierter Abrechnung (falls die vergessen, die Verbindung zu trennen oder falls durch einen technischen Fehler die Verbindung nicht getrennt wird). Das Argument dürfte heutzutage doch ziemlich ausgelutscht sein, oder?

 

Ich denke das dies nur als Schutzmaßnahme für die "sexbessenen Videospanner" gedacht ist und die Extragebühren dann nicht so

hoch werden. 

Kann ja nicht jeder so lieb sein wie wir   :Laughing: 

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## think4urs11

ein Grund warum es die Zwangstrennung noch gibt ist das man alleine dadurch einen großen Teil derer die zuhause einen eigenen Server betreiben (wollen) ausbremsen kann; das sind die die noch nie was von dyndns gehört haben  :Wink: 

Lästig ist die Trennung eigentlich nur z.B. bei Anmeldung an f.g.o via https oder allem anderen was einen Login an eine IP bindet; durch den IP-Wechsel muß ich mich neu anmelden falls ich genau zu dem Zeitpunkt hier herumgeistere.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *schachti wrote:*   

> BTW: Aus welchem Grund gibt es bei Flatrate-Tarifen eigentlich noch die Zwangstrennung? Früher haben die Telkos gerne argumentiert, das sei zum Schutz der Kunden mit zeitbasierter Abrechnung (falls die vergessen, die Verbindung zu trennen oder falls durch einen technischen Fehler die Verbindung nicht getrennt wird). Das Argument dürfte heutzutage doch ziemlich ausgelutscht sein, oder?

 

Ich war eigentlich bisher immer der Ansicht, dass man mit "technischen Gründen" argumentiert hatte.

Also durch die Trennung weiß man praktisch, dass die Hardware es noch ordentlich tut.

Ich hatte mal einen Ethernet-Hub, bei dem kam es gelegentlich vor, dass nach ein angeschlossener Computer, der lange Zeit angeschlossen war, plötzlich nicht mehr erreicht werden konnte. Wenn ich das Kabel dann jedoch herausgezgen und wieder eingesteckt habe ging es wieder. (Manchmal musste ich das Gerät auch ganz neustarten)

Ich nehme an das Ganze hat ähnliche Gründe.

Aber im Allgemeinen ist diese Zwangstrennung für ein paar Sekunden am Tag doch kein großes Problem.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Der Grund für die Zwangstrennung ist der, dass da bei jeder neuen Verbindung eine neue IP vergeben wird. Denn für Zugänge mit einer festen IP wird wesentlich mehr kassiert und die werden für Privatkunden auch kaum angeboten. Think4UrS11 hat es schon ganz richtig beschrieben, aber das war vielleicht nicht allgemeinverständlich genug. Alles andere ist vorgetäuschtes Marketinggeblubber. Bei diesen "Mehrwertnummer" gibt es inzwischen eine wesentlich kürzere Zwangstrennung. Aber das habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Und 24 Stunden zu 1,99 Euro die Minute sind knapp 3000 Euro, also damit kann man nicht argumentieren.

Und das Steckerziehen mußte man in der Frühphase des DSL tatsächlich öfters mal machen, dann wurde die Verbindung resettet. Aber das hat mit dieser Zwangstrennung absolut nichts zu tun.

----------

## psyqil

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Denn für Zugänge mit einer festen IP wird wesentlich mehr kassiert und die werden für Privatkunden auch kaum angeboten.

 Hm. Bei Netcologne kostet eine feste IP ohne Zwangstrennung im Monat 4,99, bei Ish (Kabelmodem) gibt's das für lau. Von anderen Providern weiß ich nichts.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Denn für Zugänge mit einer festen IP wird wesentlich mehr kassiert und die werden für Privatkunden auch kaum angeboten. Hm. Bei Netcologne kostet eine feste IP ohne Zwangstrennung im Monat 4,99, bei Ish (Kabelmodem) gibt's das für lau. Von anderen Providern weiß ich nichts.

 

Na dann erkundige dich mal nach den Preisen bei der Telekom so vor 5 Jahren.

----------

## b3cks

Mit der Zwangstrennung möchte man wohl auch vermeiden, dass alle IPs dauerhaft belegt/reserviert sind.

Feste IPs haben natürlich den Vorteil, dass eine Rückverfolgung sehr einfach ist. Da könnte man der MI/FI, Gema und Co. gleich eine Schicke Kriminelle.xls, Kriminelle.mdb oder wenn man richtig investieren möchte ein schickes Web-Interface zur Verfügung stellen.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

Das mit den IPs wird wohl kaum der Grund sein. Zum einen besteht nämlich durchaus auch für User mit Nicht-Fest-IP-Tarifen die Möglichkeit jedesmal die gleiche IP zu erhalten, wenn man weiß wie man seinen PPP-Client ordentlich konfiguriert, und zum andern gibt es diese Zwangstrennung ja auch bei Tarifen mit fester IP. Die sind m.E. auch gar nicht mehr so selten.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Das mit den IPs wird wohl kaum der Grund sein. Zum einen besteht nämlich durchaus auch für User mit Nicht-Fest-IP-Tarifen die Möglichkeit jedesmal die gleiche IP zu erhalten, wenn man weiß wie man seinen PPP-Client ordentlich konfiguriert, und zum andern gibt es diese Zwangstrennung ja auch bei Tarifen mit fester IP. Die sind m.E. auch gar nicht mehr so selten.

 

Wie hat man denn Einfluss auf die IP Adresse? AFAIK wird die einem doch "einfach" zugewiesen, oder kann man da eine "Anfrage" stellen?

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *TheSmallOne wrote:*   Das mit den IPs wird wohl kaum der Grund sein. Zum einen besteht nämlich durchaus auch für User mit Nicht-Fest-IP-Tarifen die Möglichkeit jedesmal die gleiche IP zu erhalten, wenn man weiß wie man seinen PPP-Client ordentlich konfiguriert, und zum andern gibt es diese Zwangstrennung ja auch bei Tarifen mit fester IP. Die sind m.E. auch gar nicht mehr so selten. 
> 
> Wie hat man denn Einfluss auf die IP Adresse? AFAIK wird die einem doch "einfach" zugewiesen, oder kann man da eine "Anfrage" stellen?
> 
> Tobi

 

Er meint wohl die Adresse, mit der man auf den Router zugreift. Enfweder dhcp oder fest.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *TheSmallOne wrote:*   Das mit den IPs wird wohl kaum der Grund sein. Zum einen besteht nämlich durchaus auch für User mit Nicht-Fest-IP-Tarifen die Möglichkeit jedesmal die gleiche IP zu erhalten, wenn man weiß wie man seinen PPP-Client ordentlich konfiguriert, und zum andern gibt es diese Zwangstrennung ja auch bei Tarifen mit fester IP. Die sind m.E. auch gar nicht mehr so selten. 
> 
> Wie hat man denn Einfluss auf die IP Adresse? AFAIK wird die einem doch "einfach" zugewiesen, oder kann man da eine "Anfrage" stellen?
> 
> Tobi 
> ...

 

Klaus: Du meinst doch die interne Netzwerk IP.

Die hat mit PPP aber nichts zu tun...

----------

## marc

Die IP-Adressen der Provider sind käuflich erworben worden.

Da das Internet hierarchisch aufgeteilt ist um zu vermeiden das es mehr als einmal die selbe Adresse gibt, wurde das Internet aufgeteilt in Bereiche.

http://www.iana.org ist eine Anlaufstelle, dort werden die Adressbereiche die für das Internet gelten auf die Kontinente verteilt. Für die einzelnen Kontinente gibt es ebenfalls wieder eine Organisation die IHRE Adressbereiche an die Kunden verteilt. Für Europa ist das http://www.ripe.net/. Für die Top Level Domain .de (Deutschland) ist http://www.denic.de/de/ zuständig.

Die Provider kaufen sich einen bestimmten Adressbereich. Wenn man sich also einwählt mit einer 'dynamischen' Adresse, statisch wäre feste Adresse, dann bekommt man eine freie Leitung zugeteilt. Das hat den Vorteil das man mehrere Benutzer zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten der selben Leitung zuteilen kann. Wählt sich jemand aus, so ist die Leitung frei. Bei einer Standleitung darf das ja logischerweise nicht sein.

Das ist der Grund warum Standleitungen etwas mehr kosten. Mit den dynamischen Bereichen kann man jonglieren. Es ist somit möglich mehr Kunden als Wählleitungen zu haben.

Worst-Case: ALLE Kunden wollen zur selben Zeit eine Leitung haben.

Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen das AOL 15 Kunden pro Leitung rechnet, ob das stimmt weiß ich aber nicht.

In Flatrate Zeiten sind das vielleicht andere Zahlen.

Es gibt Provider die das wohl ein wenig überziehen mit dem Verhältnis Kunde - Anzahl Leitung. Ich kenne mehrere Leute die mal von xyz angeschrieben worden sind, sie sollten ihre Flat-Rate bitte nicht voll ausnutzen. Man hat ihnen sogar 100 Euro geboten. Wenn dann der Vertrag ausläuft bekommt man allerdings keinen neuen mehr. Ich habe den Brief gesehen, das ist kein Scherz. Solche Flat-Rate Kunden die Ihre Flat-Rate dann auch noch nutzen sind anscheinend nicht erwünscht.

Theoretisch ist es wohl trotzdem möglich bei einer neu Einwahl die selbe IP zu bekommen. Wie das praktisch allerdings gehandhabt wird weiß ich nicht.

Abgesehen davon ist es für Privatkunden sowieso besser eine dynamische Adresse zu haben.

----------

## tuam

 *griesgram wrote:*   

> gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses zu umgehen?
> 
> Ich emerge gerade KDE und möchte nicht das die Internetverbindung gekappt wird.
> 
> Oder macht das nichts?

 

Startest Du emerge von weitem über SSH? Dann brauchst Du noch screen, weil sonst alle Programme in der SSH-Sitzung abgebrochen werden.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wie hat man denn Einfluss auf die IP Adresse? AFAIK wird die einem doch "einfach" zugewiesen, oder kann man da eine "Anfrage" stellen?

 

Ja, man kann eine Anfrage stellen.

PPP ist ein symmetrisches Protokoll. Jede Seite kann Vorschläge machen und jede Seite kann die Vorschläge der anderen Seite ergänzen, ablehnen oder akzeptieren. Erst wenn beide Partner sich einig sind steht die Verbindung. Die IP-Adresse ist einer der Parameter, über die beim Verbindungsaufbau verhandelt wird und man kann durchaus versuchen eine bestimmte anzufordern.

Der Provider sitzt dabei natürlich am längeren Hebel. Wenn die "angeforderte" IP-Adresse nicht zugewiesen wird/werden kann hat man halt keine andere Wahl, als die zu nehmen, die die Gegenseite anbietet (oder keine Verbindung).

Es gibt durchaus Provider, bei denen es funktioniert. Bei anderen hingegen nicht.

----------

## schachti

 *marc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt Provider die das wohl ein wenig überziehen mit dem Verhältnis Kunde - Anzahl Leitung. Ich kenne mehrere Leute die mal von xyz angeschrieben worden sind, sie sollten ihre Flat-Rate bitte nicht voll ausnutzen. Man hat ihnen sogar 100 Euro geboten. Wenn dann der Vertrag ausläuft bekommt man allerdings keinen neuen mehr. Ich habe den Brief gesehen, das ist kein Scherz. Solche Flat-Rate Kunden die Ihre Flat-Rate dann auch noch nutzen sind anscheinend nicht erwünscht.
> 
> 

 

Du bringst da zwei Paar Schuhe durcheinander. Die Prämie für Powersauger, wenn sie den Provider wechseln, bieten vor allem die Provider, die sich bei der Kostenkalkulation der Flatrate verschätzt haben. Der Grund ist nicht, daß diese Leute 24 Stunden am Tag online sind, sondern das Datenvolumen, das sie erzeugen - das kostet den Provider Geld, und wenn der Provider den durchschnittlichen Traffic pro Kunde bei der Kalkulation der Preise zu niedrig angesetzt hat, bleiben nur drei Möglichkeiten: 1) der Gewinn sinkt, weil bei gleichen Einnahmen pro Kunde die Ausgaben pro Kunde zu hoch sind; 2) man erhöht die Preise; 3) man versucht, diejenigen Kunden loszuwerden, die zu viel kosten.

----------

## marc

Tja, billig ist nicht immer gut. Wofür man dann noch eine Flat braucht ist dann allerdings fraglich.

Aber ja, stimmt du hast Recht.

----------

## Gibheer

Die Provider die danach vorgegangen sind,  wurden mitlerweile durch den Verbraucherschutz abgemahnt und von daher gibt es diese Vorgehensweise seit nem Jahr oder laenger auch nicht mehr.

----------

